# Rock Snot



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It seems to be spreading from one area to another.
They blame humans for spreading the algae but aquatic birds will probably spread it as well.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2009/10/06/calgary-rivers-rock-snot-didymo.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didymosphenia_geminata#North_America


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that stuff looks gross. it should be called rock turd


----------

